# 4x5 Paper Negatives



## nightmaniac (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi folks, 

I am new in here and I just recently Acquired a Speed graphic and Crown graphic. Before starting to shoot with expensive film, I wanted to try and get more at ease at using these camera by starting with photographic paper in it instead. I read that I should shoot these at around 6 iso and I will try it like that. The problem I am having is that I no longer have a darkroom right now since it's in renovation. Did anybody in this group ever tried developing paper in a paterson tank? Is so, is it possible to use a Rodinal mix? Something like Rodinal 1+100 or etc? Please explain to me what you have tried and what would be a good method to develop paper in paterson tank. Thank you guys! 

If you did develop paper in a developping tank, I would like to see the result!


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never developed paper in a Paterson tank, but I have developed paper prints (Harmon Direct Positive paper from a pinhole camera) without a proper darkroom. I've got a bathroom with no window, so I just bought a red light, sealed up the bathroom door (and made sure the hallway light was off), and developed in some Tupperware. Worked fine.

Can't help you with the developer, though. I use Caffenol and don't have experience with traditional developers.

Edited: Oh yeah, you asked for examples!




Day 350 - Snowy Caddy pinhole by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Oil cans by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jul 25, 2014)

You can develope 5x4 negaive in a paterson so i dont see why you can't develop paper, try rodinal 1+100 for 1 hour you have nothing to loose


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, except for the recipe and procedure for film isn't necessarily the same for paper.

I found this on APUG about using Rodinal with paper: Rodinal as paper developer?


----------



## nightmaniac (Jul 25, 2014)

"You can develope 5x4 negative in a paterson so i dont see why you can't develop paper, try rodinal 1+100 for 1 hour you have nothing to loose"

Following the link that Limr sent me, it says that paper develop at around 1/5th or 1/10th of the time normally used on film. So I guess 1+100 would be 10 minutes or 5 minutes. I will probably try it until I find the right concentration and time. And will try rodinal 1+20 like they suggest. This will be trial and error but it will be fun. 

Ill keep you posted


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2014)

nightmaniac said:


> "You can develope 5x4 negative in a paterson so i dont see why you can't develop paper, try rodinal 1+100 for 1 hour you have nothing to loose"
> 
> Following the link that Limr sent me, it says that paper develop at around 1/5th or 1/10th of the time normally used on film. So I guess 1+100 would be 10 minutes or 5 minutes. I will probably try it until I find the right concentration and time. And will try rodinal 1+20 like they suggest. *This will be trial and error but it will be fun. *
> 
> Ill keep you posted



That's the spirit!   Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 25, 2014)

nightmaniac said:


> "You can develope 5x4 negative in a paterson so i dont see why you can't develop paper, try rodinal 1+100 for 1 hour you have nothing to loose"
> 
> Following the link that Limr sent me, it says that paper develop at around 1/5th or 1/10th of the time normally used on film. So I guess 1+100 would be 10 minutes or 5 minutes. I will probably try it until I find the right concentration and time. And will try rodinal 1+20 like they suggest. This will be trial and error but it will be fun.
> 
> I still think it would work for 1 hour I might get some paper and try it


----------

